# Should we have a big list of bands that use 7s?



## Karl Hungus (Nov 7, 2006)

This is to include all bands and artists that use or have used 7 String guitars:

Adagio
After Forever
All Shall Perish
Apartment 26
Arson
Assesino
Ayreon
Behemoth
Beneath the Massacre
Bloodflowerz
Cannibal Corpse
Cellador
Chimaira
Crimeny
Dave Weiner
Deftones
Delain
Diecast
Dimmu Borgir
Division
Dream Theater
Dreamscape
Emperor
End Theory
Epica
Evanescence
Fear Factory
Forever Slave
Fragment
Gizmachi
Hed(PE)
Immolation
Interlock
Ion Dissonance
Jag Panzer
James LaBrie
Joe Satriani
John Petrucci
Korn
Lacuna Coil
Linkin Park
Liquid Tension Experiment
Marcel Coenen
Mercenary
Meshuggah
Mithras
Mokoma
Morbid Angel
Muse
Mushroomhead
Nemesea
Nevermore
New Project
NYIA
Old Man's Child
Orgy
Outworld
Pig Destroyer
Ra
Rusty Cooley
Scar Symmetry
Slayer
Stam1na
Steve Vai
Strapping Young Lad
Stream Of Passion
Sun Caged
Textures
Through the Eyes of the Dead
Unearth
Within Temptation
Zero Hour


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

I _think_ there was something like this... (although, must not have been stickified).

Good idear, though.


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2006)

Korn, Unearth, Mushroomhead, All Shall Perish, Through the Eyes of the Dead. 

Continue.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes we should.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 7, 2006)

Ra, Dream Theater, ugh, that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2006)

Apartment 26 and Flaw used to use them. 

Hed(PE).


----------



## b3n (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah that'd be good for anyone looking for 7 string tabs etc. At least you'd know what bands to look for.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 7, 2006)

Division (well, duh...)
Nevermore


----------



## technomancer (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool idea, though you guys have hit the ones that spring immediately to mind

Oh wait, not exclusively sevens (except for Dave) but

Joe Satriani
Steve Vai
Dave Weiner


----------



## nikt (Nov 7, 2006)

NYIA
Chimaira
Fear Factory and Assesino


----------



## Nats (Nov 7, 2006)

pig destroyer
arson


----------



## Alpo (Nov 7, 2006)

Jag Panzer
Mokoma
Stam1na


----------



## nikt (Nov 7, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> This is to include all bands and artists that use or have used 7 String guitars:
> 
> All Shall Perish
> Apartment 26
> ...




Chim*A*ira not chim*E*ra


----------



## Adam (Nov 7, 2006)

You forgot the most important ones of all Outworld and Rusty Cooley!


----------



## Alpo (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh and:
Liquid Tension Experiment
Strapping Young Lad


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 7, 2006)

Orgy
Behemoth
Cannibal Corpse
Deftones
Diecast
Dimmu Borgir
Old Man's Child
Lacuna Coil
Morbid Angel
Muse
Slayer
311


----------



## GH0STrider (Nov 7, 2006)

slayer doesnt use seven strings. both have custom 6 strings. 311 doesnt use seven strings either. their guitar players are endorsed by prs and gibson. neither produce 7 string models. (epiphone doesnt count).


----------



## No ConeSS (Nov 7, 2006)

Cellador


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2006)

Beneath the Massacre, Ion Dissonance.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 7, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Orgy
> Behemoth
> Cannibal Corpse
> Deftones
> ...



When did Dimmu Borgir, Old Man's Child, and Slayer use 7 strings?


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 7, 2006)

Slayer used them on some tracks on God hates us all


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 7, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> When did Dimmu Borgir, Old Man's Child, and Slayer use 7 strings?



*Dimmu Borgir*: On their last 2 albums (Puritanical, DCA). I'd say 50%-60% of those albums feature 7-strings. Galder and Silenoz don't use them live though, but you can hear it as clear as day on the records, and they talked about using them in interviews. Some obvious examples are "Kings of the Carnival Creation", "Hybrid Stigmata", "Architecture of a Genocidal Nature", "Progenies of the Great Apocalypse", "Vredesbyrd", "Eradication Instinsts Defined", etc.

*Old Man's Child:* Galder is the guitarist from Dimmu if you didn't know, on his last two albums (In Defiance of Existence, Vermin) he uses them on most songs. Galder has an ESP custom shop F-series 7.

*Slayer*: On "God Hates Us All" several songs are using a 7-string tuned to Bb, such as "Here Comes The Pain" and "Scarstruck". Several others are in B (War Zone, Payback, Castdown, Seven Faces) but I don't know for sure if they used the 7s or 6s on those. Kerry King had several BC Rich custom 7s made for him, all Warlocks I believe. Jeff just tuned down his 6s on those songs.


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 7, 2006)

Immolation on "here in after" (i think?)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 7, 2006)

Can one of the moderator types edit the thread title and sticky it? Thanks!


----------



## noodles (Nov 7, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> *Slayer*: On "God Hates Us All" several songs are using a 7-string tuned to Bb, such as "Here Comes The Pain" and "Scarstruck". Several others are in B (War Zone, Payback, Castdown, Seven Faces) but I don't know for sure if they used the 7s or 6s on those. Kerry King had several BC Rich custom 7s made for him, all Warlocks I believe. Jeff just tuned down his 6s on those songs.



More than likely, Kerry King recorded all those parts in the studio. A few albums back, they got into the habit of having one guy record all rhythm parts on a song, just to make everything sound tighter.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 7, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> Can one of the moderator types edit the thread title and sticky it? Thanks!


No.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5686

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1831


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 7, 2006)

Donnie said:


> No.



I'm sad now.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 7, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> *Dimmu Borgir*: On their last 2 albums (Puritanical, DCA). I'd say 50%-60% of those albums feature 7-strings. Galder and Silenoz don't use them live though, but you can hear it as clear as day on the records, and they talked about using them in interviews. Some obvious examples are "Kings of the Carnival Creation", "Hybrid Stigmata", "Architecture of a Genocidal Nature", "Progenies of the Great Apocalypse", "Vredesbyrd", "Eradication Instinsts Defined", etc.
> 
> *Old Man's Child:* Galder is the guitarist from Dimmu if you didn't know, on his last two albums (In Defiance of Existence, Vermin) he uses them on most songs. Galder has an ESP custom shop F-series 7.
> 
> *Slayer*: On "God Hates Us All" several songs are using a 7-string tuned to Bb, such as "Here Comes The Pain" and "Scarstruck". Several others are in B (War Zone, Payback, Castdown, Seven Faces) but I don't know for sure if they used the 7s or 6s on those. Kerry King had several BC Rich custom 7s made for him, all Warlocks I believe. Jeff just tuned down his 6s on those songs.




I remember reading in a magazine around the GHUA period that all the songs in B flat were the seven string, and all the songs in B were six strings tuned to Drop B.

Add Arcturus and To-mera to this list.

Oh, and Biomechanical.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 7, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> I'm sad now.


Don't be.


----------



## telecaster90 (Nov 7, 2006)

Slayer said in an interview that they've never used 7's.


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 7, 2006)

Funny, I have a Guitar World column where Kerry talks about how seven-string guitars are valid and how he used one on certain parts of _God Hates Us All_. I've also read one where he said he probably won't use it again because other bands have stopped using them and the trend has died 

Add Alarum to the list.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 7, 2006)

Kerry King is a flame, that's why. I've seen him play a 7-string Warlock live with my own two eyes. He's just a trendy wanker, who got tired of all the backlash "tr00" slayer fans gave him when he started using 7s. Most Slayer fans are clueless about musicianship, so they slammed Kerry for being nu-metal and sellouts and all that because he used 7-strings. So, he then bought into that and vowed to never use them again.

Good riddance.


----------



## DSS3 (Nov 7, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> *Dimmu Borgir*: On their last 2 albums (Puritanical, DCA). I'd say 50%-60% of those albums feature 7-strings. Galder and Silenoz don't use them live though, but you can hear it as clear as day on the records, and they talked about using them in interviews. Some obvious examples are "Kings of the Carnival Creation", "Hybrid Stigmata", "Architecture of a Genocidal Nature", "Progenies of the Great Apocalypse", "Vredesbyrd", "Eradication Instinsts Defined", etc.




Nope... Most of those aren't 7's. DCA was all in E - anything you hear that could sound like a 7 was them playing a root-fourth-octave powerchord isntead of the standard root-5th-octave.

I might believe hybrid stigmata, but I know for a fact that Progenies, Vredesbyrd, Architecture and Kings were on a 6.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 7, 2006)

You're wrong DSS3. Flat out wrong. That's what they do live. Galder himself touched upon this, he said they used 7s to record certain parts on the record in the studio. But even without him, anyone with a decent ear can hear it. They used 7-strings. Theres plenty of times where theres single note low B pms etc, which are obvious and are not the root-forth powerchords you speak of. They do use those chords often, but no, DCA is not all in E. Itis not hard to differentiate the difference between the root-4th-octave chords and an actual open low B string, its as clear as day.


----------



## DSS3 (Nov 7, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> You're wrong DSS3. Flat out wrong. That's what they do live. Galder himself touched upon this, he said they used 7s to record certain parts on the record in the studio. But even without him, anyone with a decent ear can hear it. They used 7-strings. Theres plenty of times where theres single note low B pms etc, which are obvious and are not the root-forth powerchords you speak of. They do use those chords often, but no, DCA is not all in E. Itis not hard to differentiate the difference between the root-4th-octave chords and an actual open low B string, its as clear as day.




From what I read posted by him on the DB forum, they used it to record very few songs, and they mostly appeared on Puritanical.

Either way - they really only use the 7th string on maybe a chorus in each song like that, most of the riffage is on the E/A/D strings.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 7, 2006)

Add Crimeny to the list.


----------



## Shikaru (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd say add Dreamscape too. I was just browsing their website after seeing a video of theirs, and there's quite a few pictures of the guitarist playing a UV777bk.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 7, 2006)

Fragment
Textures


----------



## Nats (Nov 7, 2006)

gizmachi


----------



## Naren (Nov 8, 2006)

No, we shouldn't. Because we already had 5 threads about what bands use sevens.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 8, 2006)

Interlock
New Project

DSS3: DCA definitely uses a B tuning of some sort, be it a detuned 6 or a 7. Silenoz also plays a Jackson Kelly 7 in the video for Progenies of the Great Apocalypse.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 8, 2006)

DSS3: I said about 50% of the songs on Puritanical and DCA feature a 7-string on them, and that's pretty much true. I realize they dont feature the 7-string in the majority of their riffs, but it still shows up off a lot on their recent work.


----------



## Alpo (Nov 8, 2006)

I remember seeing some recent studio pics where the other Dimmu guitarist was playing a custom ESP F-7. Can't find them anymore.


----------



## forelander (Nov 8, 2006)

anyone have the 7 string tabs for any of those songs?


----------



## Samer (Nov 8, 2006)

how about ZERO HOUR. Jason of zero hour has a custom made 7

And Adagio


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 8, 2006)

Samer said:
 

> how about ZERO HOUR. Jason of zero hour has a custom made 7
> 
> And Adagio



I was going to say Zero Hour, but I wasn't certain whether Jason was a seven stringer or not...thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 8, 2006)

forelander said:


> anyone have the 7 string tabs for any of those songs?



Dimmu tabs are universally wrong. The ones on MetalTabs.com are good, but just do a horrendous job as the rhythm riffs considering they assume its tuned EADGBE. The leads are right, for the heavier riffs, just use your ear, its nothing complicated.


----------



## EverDream (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok since I'm the only one here into Symphonic/Gothic Metal, here is some bands that use 7 strings or have in the past (live or studio):

-After Forever (they use 6 strings now, but Mark who used to be in the band uses a 7 string, and did on some AF albums before he went on to form Epica, also for their next album they have a recording session video showing that their upcoming album will feature a 7 string for at least one song)
-Epica (Ad uses 6 string tuned to B, but Mark uses a 7 string, Mark has a myspace, I think I'll send him a message giving him a link to this forum for him to join !)
-Within Temptation (The whole "The Silent Force" album is with 7 string tuned to A, Robert has an Ibanez 7 and Ruud has a PRS 7 string! I guess custom made for him, on the track "Angels" a low G can even be heard in the first verse with guitars)
-Bloodflowerz (they have pretty much all new members now, but they used to use an Ibanez AX 7 string, tuned to B, and some songs in A)
-Evanescence (the song "Going Under" a 7 string was used I believe, also they can be seen live sometimes with a 7 string, I think ESP 7 strings, they also have baritone 6's too for "Taking Over Me" and "Farther Away", but I've seen them play 7's too)
-Delain (whole album using 7 string Bo-el's which is the guitar Marcel Coenen endorses I believe, they are tuned mainly to A#, but some songs in A too)
-Forever Slave (they can be seen in their recent live photos playing 7 string guitars, even though all their albums so far were with 6's, probably use them on their next album)
-Nemesea (their album Mana used all 6 strings, but since that album, the main guitarist got a Carvin DC727 which he uses all the time now, and will probably use for their new album)

Also some other bands that aren't necessarily symphonic/gothic metal:

-Sun Caged (Marcel Coenen's band, I'm not sure if he's still with them so it might be his band or his ex-band, lol)
-Marcel Coenen (obviously he uses it in his solo work)
-Linkin Park (I heard from a friend they are using 7 strings now, don't know if that's live, studio, or what, or if it's even true, maybe someone can verify this)
-John Petrucci (I don't know if you have him down for his solo project, someone probably already mentioned him, but just in case no one did, yeah! on "Jaws of Life" and "Tunnel Vision".)
-James LaBrie (Elements of Persuasion, whole thing is with a 7 string except maybe "Lost" and/or some other one(s))
-Ayreon (entire "Human Equation" album Arjen used his 7 string)
-Stream Of Passion (Arjen uses his 7 string on "Haunted" on the album, I think live he just uses his 6 string for it)

If you haven't heard of some bands I list (probably most of you won't, since I'm the only one who mentioned them) then you should check them out, it's all very melodical, and most with female vocalists so if you dig chicks in metal, then you should dig a lot of this stuff.

Here's some links, in case anyone is interested:

www.afterforever.com
www.epica.nl
www.within-temptation.com
www.delain.nl
www.foreverslave.com/english

The rest I can't remember the links off hand, but they would be easily found with a quick Google.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 9, 2006)

EverDream said:


> Ok since I'm the only one here into Symphonic/Gothic Metal


 
That's a bold statement on a forum this big dude!  I'm kicking myself for forgetting about Within Temptation.


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2006)

As far as Linkin Park goes, Brad used a 7620 on the first album but then received a baritone 6 for Meteora to play the drop B songs. I would guess he still uses the 7 for "With You" if they still play it live.


----------



## Naren (Nov 9, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> That's a bold statement on a forum this big dude!  I'm kicking myself for forgetting about Within Temptation.



I didn't forget them. I just didn't mention them because I don't really like them that much. Some of the cheesiest lyrics I've ever heard from a serious band. Their music isn't bad, though. When I saw them live, the two guitarists switched guitars 2-3 times during the set and the first thing I noticed was that they were using Ibanez 7-strings for about 3 songs.

And you're right. That is a bold statement. Granted, there aren't a lot of gothic metal fans on here, but he definitely isn't the only one (I prefer "gothic rock"/"classic goth" over "gothic metal" and I prefer regular "metal" over it all, though I do love my Bauhaus ).


----------



## EverDream (Nov 9, 2006)

Guys calm down, lol, of course I know I'm not the only one, but it sure seems that way some times, lol. And also, if we are listing bands that use 7 strings we shouldn't list only bands that we like, we should just put any band that we know uses 7 strings, that's what I thought the point of this thread was, so that other people can look in this thread to see what bands use 7 strings in case they want to check them out.

And before you go into the "no one looks for bands based on their guitar..." bit, well I for one do look for bands that tune lower because they are more ear pleasing to me with lower tunings. But please don't take my seriously, I just said "Since I'm the only one.." because I was irritated that just about everyone here has not much in common with me as far as musical tastes go, lol. Yes I'm sure there's others but I never see them post anything, are they afraid of the boogey man?  

And yes Within Temptation's lyrics are fantasy/fiction, but for people like me who don't care that much about lyrics (I don't even know the lyrics to the songs if I had to recite them, lol) their music is epic and adventurous and beautiful sounding. I'm more interested in the music composition than the lyrics. And Sharon's voice is beautiful, angel-like, so it's all very ear pleasing, and that's all I care about, not lyrics, lol.

But come on guys, even if you don't like a band or think they are cheesy, just list them anyway because this isn't about who we like, it's simply about "who uses 7 strings" and if someone is going to assume you like a band because you have them down well then they are being presumptuous which is bad, but really I think everyone here is cool enough where it wouldn't matter, so for the sake of making this a useful thread, everyone list who uses 7 strings whether you like the band or not! lol.

Ok rant over


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok, updated with all the Symphonic/Gothic stuff.


----------



## EverDream (Nov 9, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> Ok, updated with all the Symphonic/Gothic stuff.



SUUUUUUUUUUUUPER!!! !! Dankie! lol


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2006)

Flaw used them when they were around. All Shall Perish uses 7s also.


----------



## lucasreis (Nov 10, 2006)

I guess we can separate bands who use 7 strings mainly and those who use them in a sporadic form, like Slayer, who used them on the songs War Zone and Here Comes the Pain from the GHUA album.

On a note, 311 does use seven-strings on some songs. Listen to Creatures for a While. The guitarrist is using a seven-string Shecter, and the song is clearly in B.

I also read that 311 looked for a Shecter (on the Shecter website) when they wanted a seven to expand their sound a little.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 10, 2006)

Ankla and Puya share the same guitarist; he uses a scratchplated-dual EMG 707'd guitar from Ibanez. He is in a couple of the catalogues. I don't dig the music, but hey.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 10, 2006)

Beyond Twilight
Frequency
Helloween (a little bit on Rabbit...)
Nocturnal Rites
Porphyria
Revoltons
Týr
Withersoul


----------



## knifetheglitter (Nov 11, 2006)

cough...cough...Knife the Glitter...cough cough...


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 22, 2006)

So, any word on getting this stickified?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 22, 2006)

i realized last night i forgot to include the band Todesbonden in my list...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 23, 2006)

You forgot Tony MacAlpine/Planet X! The reason I got interested/bought one

Btw this should be sticky'd


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 23, 2006)

Emperor uses 7's? Maybe in like one song... it should be a list of bands who use MAINLY 7's


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 23, 2006)

Dead but Dreaming said:


> Emperor uses 7's? Maybe in like one song... it should be a list of bands who use MAINLY 7's



I think on 'Prometheus', Ihsahn mainly used a seven...


----------



## skinhead (Nov 23, 2006)

Putrefy, mastifal.

Nice list man!


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 23, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> I think on 'Prometheus', Ihsahn mainly used a seven...



Oh... well that makes sense... I try and strike that album from my memory


----------



## jaredowty (Nov 23, 2006)

Add Toshi Iseda. He's been using 7 strings exclusively for years now and is an incredible, flat out amazing player.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Nov 24, 2006)

Herman Li has said he uses/used 7 strings. I don't know if that is live, studio, or just "I have used them before" kind of stuff


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 24, 2006)

Add Jaye Foucher. She plays Jackson and Fernandez sevens, although I'm not sure she uses them exclusively.


----------



## musicboyy (Dec 5, 2006)

EverDream said:


> Ok since I'm the only one here into Symphonic/Gothic Metal,



WOO HOO! Someone else into this music!! Epica is my favorite band!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 6, 2007)

i think my dying bride used a seven on some of their recent albums


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry to bump this up, but wouldn't this be good as a sticky?


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2008)

No. Shitloads of bands use sevens, it'd be impossible (and rather pointless imo) to maintain.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 15, 2008)

I think it could be a constant work in progress, it would be helpful to people looking to find new bands that play 7's that they have never heard before. 

my band plays sevens. 1931 MySpace.com - 1931 (NEEDS VOCALS. COMEBACK SHOW JUNE 28TH!) - Columbus, Ohio - Metal / Hardcore / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/x1931


----------



## british beef (Jun 15, 2008)

mnemic
after the burial
reflux
tesseract
fell silent


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 15, 2008)

hetfield used a 7 to record invisible kid and [i will double check]unnamed feeling from st anger.

could megadeth be included now that chris is playing with them?
arkea[cows new band


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 16, 2008)

Shuddersome!! myspace.com/shuddersome


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2008)

Category:Seven-string guitarists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Problem solved.


----------



## oompa (Jun 16, 2008)

not really, that wiki list is pretty crappy imo 

add spawn of possession. better use of a seven with a sixer has never been seen


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (Jun 16, 2008)

Spawn of Possession
With Blood Comes Cleansing (all i can think of)


----------



## emmure (Jun 16, 2008)

whitechapel. they have 3 7 string guitarists lol


----------



## Luan (Jun 16, 2008)

John 5/Marilyn manson

edit: also Limp bizkit


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 17, 2008)

Alarum
Spawn of Possession
Gorod


----------



## turmoil (Jun 17, 2008)

i know Necrophagist is going to start using seven strings on the new album/live


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2008)

I think a list may not be a bad idea, bands could be added as time passes. 

I'm always looking for new 7 string bands to check out.


----------



## Ragnasty (Mar 31, 2010)

Animals as Leaders, they use 8 strings as well


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 1, 2010)

shouldn't we add:
Keith Merrow
Scale the Summit


----------



## Evil7 (Apr 1, 2010)

my band SPINE EXTRACTION plays baritone seven string guitars
-shameless promotion-


----------



## ddtonfire (Apr 1, 2010)

Holy bumpabinger, Robin!


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 1, 2010)

After the burial
Bloodbath


----------



## omgmjgg (Apr 1, 2010)

danza
kissyface fashion faux pas (rip)
structures
isyou
the number twelve looks like you (their last album was on 7's)
monuments
chimp spanner
when knives go skyward
the goddamn rodeo (rip)
nashville suicide mission
vildhjarta


----------



## Antenna (Apr 2, 2010)

Who posted the Cheesefest up there ^?  I mean wow.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 2, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> After the burial
> Bloodbath



ATB use 8s and Bloodbath use 6s.


----------



## Zamm Bell (Apr 2, 2010)

Someone has probaly already put this, and if they havent then WTF. Probaly the best band in my head ever. 


TesseracT



And of course Mask of Judas www.myspace.com/mojudas


----------



## IamOthello (Apr 2, 2010)

Periphery isn't on there? Lol.


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ATB use 8s and Bloodbath use 6s.



1st album, ATB used 7s.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 2, 2010)

Rick said:


> 1st album, ATB used 7s.



I know 

Traces have also joined this list!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 2, 2010)

emmure said:


> whitechapel


 


turmoil said:


> Necrophagist


 


IamOthello said:


> Periphery


 
It took 4 pages to list these three? lol

EDIT: just realised this thread started in 2006. Might explain the Necophagist thing (as they are using them on the upcomming album), and the Whitechapel thing.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 2, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I know
> 
> Traces have also joined this list!



This is good news


----------



## Zamm Bell (Apr 2, 2010)

Metro Station?


----------



## DethCaek (Apr 2, 2010)

Malodorous, Planet X


----------



## whitechapel69 (May 3, 2010)

you missed whitechapel, all 3 of them use 7's


----------



## whitechapel69 (May 3, 2010)

Karl Hungus said:


> This is to include all bands and artists that use or have used 7 String guitars:
> 
> Adagio
> After Forever
> ...


you missed whitechapel, all 3 of them use 7's


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2010)

This thread has been open for 4 years, next time actually read the date and then comment.


----------



## whitechapel69 (May 25, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Category:Seven-string guitarists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Problem solved.


 


well not really, theres hundreds more guitarists playing seven strings than on that list..... all 3 of whitechapel's guitarists always play 7s... theyre sick


----------



## vhmetalx (May 25, 2010)

whitechapel69 said:


> well not really, theres hundreds more guitarists playing seven strings than on that list..... all 3 of whitechapel's guitarists always play 7s... theyre sick


 yeah.... we got that...


and WTF ive never seen linkin park use sevens. when the hell did that happen?


----------



## Antimatter (May 25, 2010)

Never, hahahaha.

They play in Db or standard.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 25, 2010)

I thought they did on bits of Hybrid Theory? I know Mike Shinoda uses one on the clip for Crawling... whether that counts or not being just a clip and all.


----------



## Anthony (May 25, 2010)

Could have sworn I've seen Shinoda with a 1527...


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (May 25, 2010)

scale the summit, volumes


----------



## LxCxExCx (Aug 4, 2010)

Sooo... I'm not all that knowledgeable on the 7-string but... Why isn't Limp Bizkit on this list? I mean... I'm 99.9999% sure Wes used a 7-string up until The Unquestionable Truth...


----------



## Murmel (Aug 4, 2010)

LxCxExCx said:


> Sooo... I'm not all that knowledgeable on the 7-string but... Why isn't Limp Bizkit on this list? I mean... I'm 99.9999% sure Wes used a 7-string up until The Unquestionable Truth...


There's a crapload of bands that aren't on the list.
I'm surprised that Trivium is not on the list considering how well known they are, but from what I've seen they're not that popular around here 
I enjoy them though.
Another band is Mucc, they use sevens alot.

But I don't know if anyone even bothers to update the list anymore.


----------



## Saber_777 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry to dig this up, lots of new seven users now.
Rose Funeral
Chelsea Grin
Carnifex
In The Midst Of Lions( i think)
Postmortem Promises
Suicide Silence
... Not really alot, but adding a couple to this acient thread


----------



## JamesM (Feb 15, 2011)

^Nope. ItMoL is still on sixes tuned down.


----------



## bdbroker (Jul 19, 2011)

Linkin Park definitely plays on 7's


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 19, 2011)

Bloodline Severed
Whisper From Heaven
Cosyns
Becoming the Archetype (Dichotomy Album) 
Broken Flesh


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 20, 2011)

Darwins Waiting Room


----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Jul 20, 2011)

Times of Grace


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sevendust?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been wondering... does Whitechapel use 7's?


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 20, 2011)

sk3ks1s said:


> I've been wondering... does Whitechapel use 7's?



When I saw them open for Trivium a while back, yeah, I saw at least two ESP/ltd. 7s on stage.


----------



## mithologian (Jul 20, 2011)

EDIT: Nvm what I Posted here, im stupid.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jul 24, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> When I saw them open for Trivium a while back, yeah, I saw at least two ESP/ltd. 7s on stage.


 
Well, that one didn't land at all...




Cue crickets...


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wes borland


----------



## The McThief (Jul 26, 2011)

Needs moar Born of Osiris!


----------



## Kwirk (Jul 26, 2011)

Also, where is Circus Maximus love?


----------

